# track pad sensitivity



## kr651129 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was playing around last night and I Frankensteined together a laptop from a bunch of parts I had laying around and installed FreeBSD.  Long story short: the track pad sensitivity is horrible, I'm running x11/gnome2 on it and I adjusted it in the Gnome Utility but it didn't seem to make any difference, is there an x11/xorg option for this I'm missing?


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you seen this post: Optimising mouse control in Xorg?


----------



## kr651129 (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome, thanks!  Now my next problem is if I "click" the track pad my browser goes back (www/opera) and I can't figure it out?


----------

